# Sony Head Unit Volume is too low



## KingChubby (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a Sony audio head unit (MEX-BT3700U) in my car which was fitted professionally around 3 months ago and everything was fine until last week.

Now the volume of playback from every source (tuner, CD, USB, etc) is far too low; this has not been a problem until now.

When it was working OK, I would turn the volume up to around 25-30 (volume levels go from 1-50) whilst driving on the motorway so I could hear the sound, but naturally when I was driving at a slower speed, 25-30 was too loud.

Now I have to turn the volume up to the maximum level – 50, just to hear the music whilst driving at lower speeds and when driving on the motorway, I can barely make out any noise at all.

I have tried changing the LOUD option to both ON and OFF but this doesn’t sort out the issue; in fact I’ve tried changing EVERY setting/option in the head units menu, but still I cannot fix the problem.

I know that I should take it back to the shop where I purchased it and where it was fitted, but the service in this shop is so bad and slow, I’ll need to take annual leave from work in order to get it done, not only that, I’ll also probably need counselling for frustration related stress.

Can anyone help? Has anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

KingChubby said:


> I have a Sony audio head unit (MEX-BT3700U) in my car which was fitted professionally around 3 months ago and everything was fine until last week.
> 
> Now the volume of playback from every source (tuner, CD, USB, etc) is far too low; this has not been a problem until now.
> 
> ...


 Check speakers if one of the posts for the wires is touching ground it may cause this.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

press the ATT button


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> press the ATT button


LOL that's bad, I did that before it took me a week to figure it out too.


----------

